# Lake Trout on a Fly



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Caught on #8 crystal flash beadhead wollybugger


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

How the …. did that happen? You at the hatchery?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> How the …. did that happen? You at the hatchery?


There are a number of mid-elevation lakes in Wyoming's Wind River Mtns that have good populations of lake trout. These are from Christina Lake. In one lake, Maes, I've caught them cast after cast on dry flies.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There are a number of mid-elevation lakes in Wyoming's Wind River Mtns that have good populations of lake trout. These are from Christina Lake. In one lake, Maes, I've caught them cast after cast on dry flies.


That is cool! And I've been deep fishing them at the Gorge for years.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

We caught a few of them fly fishing last year in the Alaska range. Kids had a blast. We were using big streamers, I never saw a rise but I'll bet they're a lot of fun on dry flies.


----------

